# Cheap Faux Steel Beams ($2 per 8'' wide x 8' long beam)



## Jarring (May 16, 2014)

Our 2014 Halloween theme is the Psycho Clown Factory. This requires putting up a false front on the house to make the garage area look like a run down factory. To get this look, we needed to create some steel beams. For about $2, we came up with these:








Here is how....
1. Secure an "ADO Products Durovent 22-in x 4-ft Attic Ventilation System" from your local hardware store (here is a link to the product where I got it) cost is $1.88. (The picture on the hardware store site shows only one side.... but the other sure looks like a steel riveted beam!)
2. Paint with a brush flat gray over the entire surface
3. Spray paint with black lightly along seams/edges (causes a nice bubbling effect)
4. Touch up with a brown/red brush around raised rivets to create rust spots (be sure to think about how gravity would cause water to pool the rust pockets downward relative to how the beam is mounted)

Being made of material similar to egg cartons, these beams are super light. They are also easy to tack onto wood and plastic surfaces. 

(if someone else posted this approach previously, I apologize.... I didn't get search results that matched my particular terms)

-Jarring


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Those look awesome, what a great repurposing of those panels for your run-down factory look.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Very nice, I'm to go go check these out at my local hardware store tomorrow. They would go perfect with the mad scientist setting that I'm mocking up. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow... just a win right here! Can't beat the pricing on it!


----------



## Jarring (May 16, 2014)

*Applies to a Boiler Room Theme too*

Thanks for the feedback on this everyone. While the pictures look good, it is even better in person.

I was thinking about your usage Ghost Ninja, and I agree it would go great with a Mad Scientist setting.

Another setting where this could be of use is in a Boiler Room. I'm mainly sharing this should someone else be building out a Boiler Room and searching for ideas.

-Jarring


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Love these and it would be a fantastic way to quickly give a haunt that industrial look.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Nifty notion...thanks for sharing!


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

I could see those working great for a faux medieval door and some steam punk decor.


----------

